# african pygmy hedgehog, anybody?



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

going to be getting one in the next two weeks, wondering if any of you had one and could offer any advice


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I looked into getting one a while back. My daughter was interested.

I was turned off by the shedding quills, and nocturnal activity. They are cute though.

I found this site helpful:

http://www.freewebs.com/hedgiedelight/basichedgieinformation.htm


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

I wanted a hedgehog but, after some research, I found out It's illegal in Georgia which is extremely stupid.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

rvl8, have you checked on the legality of these in CT, We have some strict laws on "exotic" pets.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

220combat said:


> rvl8, have you checked on the legality of these in CT, We have some strict laws on "exotic" pets.


yes, i have determined they are legal, and can only be sold by a breeder or pet shop with a USDA licence. which is where I aquired my new buddy, Remington.
Remi, for short.









he's been a great pet so far. when they get used to you they dont poke you anymore, and its like a large hamster. haha


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

isnt USDA the people that grade our meat? Does that mean they're selling us hotdogs. Well no more mcdonalds for me! well, wait, thats probably cat meat, im cool with that 

j/k


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have had my hedgehog , Sam, for about 18 months, and he is great. If you get one buy a male, and stay away from the Albino ones. They tend to not to be as friendly, and can be downright nasty. It is imperative that you keep his house clean, and have interaction with him on a daily basis. Mine will come out when I call him. I keep him in a cage that was designed for a Guinea Pig. It is roomy and comfortable. Use aspen litter only!! in the bottom of the house, about 3 inches deep. I was told not to use pine litter by the breeder, it can cause problems. Make sure you keep the house clean, and change the litter weekly. I feed mine meal worms, the giant size about 3/4" of an inch long. the super size is to big and the smaller ones are to small. feed him about 4 or 5 at a time. Also buy the Sunseed Vita Hedgehog hard food. i put about an ounce in a seperate bowl. Also go to the store and buy a package of frozen mixed veggies (carrots,peas,corn, etc.) This is a great treat and is good for them. Put the veggies in some warm water first to soften up. Don't serve them frozen. They need the vitamins and minerals. You can switch the foods as you like, but i give him 2 of the 3 every night. For a special treat give him a small amount of wet cat food. They go crazy!!!!! (NOT TO MUCH) Any more info contact me at [email protected] and i will send you some photos or if you want we can make contact by phone and i will be glad to help you. :mrgreen:


----------

